# Designing a new layout: N scale 8x10 room



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, I moved out of a tiny basement suite and into a 3 bedroom house with a spare room all to myself. Can you say train room! I sold my old tabletop layout and have started planning a new layout.

Main focuses are a longish single main line with passing sidings, an intermodal yard, small yard/staging, some other industries like grain, lumber or team track. Minimum 12.5 radius, I was trying for larger 15" minimum but the plan just ended up eating so much more space in the turns. I've also debated double mainline but I just think a single main with sidings is more fun to operate.

A point to point style layout was also considered with a yard at each end, but I couldn't come up with anything decent. All seemed too short and boring, 30 seconds from one side to the other doesn't seem much fun in a small room haha.

I have a few plans drawn up, room size is approx 8x10, grey rectangle is my computer desk (movable). I'll post my latest versions of each radius (15" top & 12.5" bottom). Please comment, give input and let me know what you think!


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

Also forgot to mention, will be using code 55, Micro Engineering flex and regular turnouts, all curved turnouts are Atlas C55. I kinda designed my layout around the whole Atlas track shortage we are experiencing.


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

Let me know what you guys think! Do you think my smaller plan will be interesting enough to operate and run modern equipment on? Or should I just go straight to the big plan? Are 12.5" curves really that tight still?


----------

